# Gibby's 2020 Lawn Projects..



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Got some work done clearing and leveling the section(~300sq/ft) of land just behind my property(got the OK from the HOA to clean it up).

Things happening...
- Shed
- Pool
- Fence

Plan is to salvage the T31 from where the shed and pool is going and put it on the little section of land owned by the HOA/Developer. Then I can harvest from it to repair the lawn after the shed, pool and fence are completed.

This probably pushes back my front yard yard from Princess 77 to Tahoma 31 to May or June. So I haven't done any PRE-M yet. I might push the front yard reno to next year, but we'll see how bad the backyard ends up after all the equipment has been on it.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Shed showed up 30 minutes early and I woke up 1 hour late so didn't get to get the area cleared for the shed as nice as could be, but got a decent amount of T31 saved.... While not having used a front end loader since I worked landscaping in high school, the delicate balance of only trying to scrape 3" was difficult....

It is a 10'x20'. We are building a wall inside that will make the changing room and bathroom a 10'x8'. Then the 10'x12' section will be used for my lawn equipment.









That side is a little higher than I thought it was going to be, but we already knew we were going to build a skirt around it and landscape around it. This actually will make it easier to plumb and run wiring.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

That's a nice-looking gender-neutral shed you got there.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Overwhelmed... And freaked out...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Disaster....

Not sure where to start with the turf yet....


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I know one thing. If you ever have drainage problems, then you've got a great drainage ditch to send the french drain out flow lines.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

How are you liking the Tahoma 31? I noticed in one of your videos you had a problem with shade.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@MeanDean loving it. So much so that I laid 3,000 sq/ft of SOD of it this past weekend after the backyard was destroyed with the pool being dug.

Also killing off the front and 1 side and will be getting T31 SOD for it too.

I think the issue was with shade and our abnormally cold winter. The backyard only gets a couple hours of sun in the winter.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Gibby that's awesome. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

@Gibby 
Did you build that fire pit yourself??? If so any tips. Nice update to your backyard it's going to be great.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@CenlaLowell yes and no lol. I just cut the sod out. Father in law did the fire pit. We didn't have a fence at the time. Kinda of sucks in the corner now, wind whips around


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Did you get it yourself or delivered from VA? I am pleased with the pallets that I picked up for sure.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@cglarsen there is a sod farm here in SC that grows it now. Oddly it was much cheaper to get SOD from them vs sprigs.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Gibby is New Life down in Norway where you got the Tahoma 31? The guy that used to own that is a customer of mine. Just curious.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@JRS 9572 yes that is where I got.


----------

